# Anubias nana rhizome rotting



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi p0tluck,

I hope I am wrong but it sounds like 'Anubias Disease'. I don't recall seeing it discussed much on this forum but *here is a thread* that may help.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

Ouch that doesn't look good, will be watching this one! Anubias are high on my favorites list.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

p0tluck said:


> ... it's the only anubias I dint have attached to drift wood...


You sure you didn't bury it too deep. The Anubias are fine?


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> You sure you didn't bury it too deep. The Anubias are fine?


They're was times where I had to pull it up because the fish buried it, I just don't know how to fix it, the middle is rotting out and if I don't do something it will spread to the whole plant, I read about peroxide dips and cutting the rot away with a razorblade, I'm sure having it in the substrate is what caused it I just want to fix it and attach it to my drift wood 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

p0tluck said:


> They're was times where I had to pull it up because the fish buried it, I just don't know how to fix it, the middle is rotting out and if I don't do something it will spread to the whole plant, I read about peroxide dips and cutting the rot away with a razorblade, I'm sure having it in the substrate is what caused it I just want to fix it and attach it to my drift wood
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It sounds like it just rotted from being buried and it's not the dreaded Anubias Disease. Just cut that part out with a sharp scissor and reattach the two other pieces to something.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> It sounds like it just rotted from being buried and it's not the dreaded Anubias Disease. Just cut that part out with a sharp scissor and reattach the two other pieces to something.


So cut the rhizome on half making 2 pieces and attach to driftwood, do I want to trim off all the rot after I cut and dip on peroxide? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

p0tluck said:


> So cut the rhizome on half making 2 pieces and attach to driftwood, do I want to trim off all the rot after I cut and dip on peroxide?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just cut clear of the mushy area. Looks like there is healthy resume on either side. Then just reattach with glue or thread. No nee to dip in anything.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

So like this, red is straight cut through the blue is trim excess left over rotten part, im confused. 








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah cut the whole blue section out


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Yeah cut the whole blue section out


Not in half? With the red? 

So I'll still have one plant just rhizome will be cut into to remove rot? 

I'm so over complicating this but I just don't wanna mess up a $10.00 plant 5 leaves fell off when I lifted it from the substrate 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Cut out the blue and you'll end up with the two pieces. As long as the rhizome is healthy it should produce new leaves.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Don't think the rhizome is good but going to give it a try, if not I'll get another and some other plants like reds but first I have to get micro ferts for the iron https://youtu.be/S3XajkIC0y4

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wantsome99 (Nov 27, 2016)

Most of the time the rhizome rots like that it's from being buried. Even for a short period of time it can cause damage to the plant. Cut off all the rot if you want to try and save it. But from what I've seen the plant isn't worth saving. They grow so slow you'd be better off just buying a new plant.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm gonna try but going to get another and some Vals I think today I need contrast all I have is green

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

As long as there is a green firm part it will survive, doesn't have to be a big section.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> As long as there is a green firm part it will survive, doesn't have to be a big section.


Yeah there is alot of green on the bigger piece, the little piece there's some but the piece is super small 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterMelon (Aug 5, 2017)

no guarantees on it surviving, anubias is very sensitive to being buried, even for short time ( like over night ). it is the most common way they die .


----------

